# Datenbankzugriff



## mdoemli (1. Sep 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

bin heute aus dem Urlaub wieder gekommen und ein Kollege hat versähentlich meine Datenbanken "gelöscht" (MySQL).
Also gelöscht nicht wirklich denke ich, da unter dem MySQL Verzeichnis unter data ist die Datenbank noch vorhanden.
Kann aber über die MySQL Konsole und auch über MySQL Admin nicht mehr darauf zugreifen. Kann ich die Datenbanken noch retten ?

Gruß,

mdoemli


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (1. Sep 2005)

hm..schau mal in die docu...


----------



## mdoemli (1. Sep 2005)

Gute Idee,

ich finde da aber nichts brauchbares!


----------



## mdoemli (1. Sep 2005)

Hab jetzt in die Datenbank geschaut die noch funktionieren.
Dort sind Dateien mit den Endungen *.myd und *.myi, diese fehlen bei meiner Datenbank.
In meiner Datenbank sind nur Dateien mit folgenden Endungen vorhanden *.opt und *.frm

Ist da noch was zu retten?


----------



## Jörg (20. Sep 2005)

kuck dir mal die groesse der files an, aber ich denke die daten sind futsch ... 
hm mit java hat das auch nicht viel zu tun  und der threadname ... tsts


----------

